# COVID and bear market - Perfect evangelism window!



## deleteduser99 (Mar 14, 2020)

There's a wonderful opportunity now that COVID has come and the stock market is teetering. A coworker of mine is borderline-obsessed with what's going on, and is in fear of what will happen in the economy. An aunt of mine has admitted fear of the economy tanking.

The world's idols of health and wealth are teetering.

I asked my coworker (at a time when appropriate when at the work site), "Are you afraid?" He admitted so. It went into a discussion of heaven, death, the temporary nature of the world, and the need of salvation through the righteousness of another. I had asked him, "Are you afraid of death?" He responded, "I think about death all the time."

COVID and the tottering economy bring up as natural an opportunity to bring up these topics as you can desire. If you have been waiting for an opportunity to evangelize, take it now. With coworkers, family, neighbors, on the streets as appropriate... There may be a breach in the gates of hell. Exploit that breach before it patches up, or things get better... or worse. 

Calvin, Institutes, Book 1, Chapter 4,

"...a sense of divinity is by nature engraven on human hearts. For necessity forces from the reprobate themselves a confession of it. In tranquil times they wittily joke about God, indeed are facetious and garrulous in belittling his power. *If any occasion for despair presses upon them, it goads them to seek him* and impels their perfunctory prayers. From this it is clear that they have not been utterly ignorant of God, but that what should have come forth sooner was held back by stubbornness."

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## timfost (Mar 14, 2020)

Jake,

What a wonderful reminder, and if this is the occasion God uses to draw many more to Himself, we can stand in awe at such a gracious and gentle prodding, for "He is not far from each one of us."

Even our president declared Sunday a national day of prayer-- something that should especially be our occupation on Sunday.

"Him we preach, warning every man and teaching every man in all wisdom, that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus. To this end I also labor, striving according to His working which works in me mightily." (Col. 1:28-29)

Thank you for the encouragement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

